

S.F.'s hottest area for Millennials: Cow Hollow - lskurman
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/S-F-s-hottest-area-for-Millennials-Cow-Hollow-5407820.php

======
lskurman
Hey my company came up with the methodology for this ... just trying to get a
sense from some locals if we got the right neighborhood for Cow Hollow? On SF
Gate, there are over 150 comments, it seems like people generally agree (but
also feel like we're not saying anything that "new"). Thoughts? Or any insight
for the other Metros?

[http://ink.niche.com/the-25-best-cities-and-neighborhoods-
fo...](http://ink.niche.com/the-25-best-cities-and-neighborhoods-for-
millennials/)

Thanks for the help and the feedback!

luke

